# Jagwire Racer Pro cableset question:



## FreeRojo (Apr 21, 2008)

2 questions actually.

1-What are the little black rubber "knurled knob" looking things for? I know they are not the donuts as i have those.

2-The POP that enters the brake itself seems really kind of loosey. I haven't put tension on the cable yet but the fit seems smaller than the receiving end of the brake.

Can anyone shed light on these questions? Thank you.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Th knurled knob looking thing fits onto the cable housing near where it would contact the headtube. It prevents cable rubbing the paint. If you have headtube mounted cable stops, these are unnecessary.

The POP cable ferrule SHOULD fit into the brake barrel adjuster. If it fits loosely, that's fine. I'm assuming it fits snugly over the brake cable housing. Since brake housing is larger in diameter than gear housing, there's no way to confuse which ferrule fits the brake housing.


----------



## FreeRojo (Apr 21, 2008)

Thank you for your response Peter.


----------



## FreeRojo (Apr 21, 2008)

View attachment 275098


See how sloppy the POP fits into the brake adjuster. I wonder if I am better off getting a regular ferrule instead.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Those look like aftermarket (non-major brand) brakes.

That might account for the less than Class A fit.

If it bothers you, I would suggest trying a genuine Shimano barrel adjuster, which should be available from your local shop. As long as it's compatible with the brake arm, you might luck out.


----------



## FreeRojo (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah, the brakes are Tektro and came with the bike. Getting a new barrel adjuster sounds interesting.


----------



## FreeRojo (Apr 21, 2008)

The problem is the ferrule has two half's, the top half, which you can see in the picture, that actually would fit pretty snugly, that bottom half is probably 3mm (versus 5mm) which accounts for the slant in the adjuster.


----------



## SlyCross01 (Nov 5, 2008)

FreeRojo: I've run into the same problem with Jagwire complete kits: the supplied brake cable end caps are a stepped design which is smaller in diameter towards the end. Toss those in favor of standard end caps and problem is solved.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

SlyCross01 said:


> FreeRojo: I've run into the same problem with Jagwire complete kits: the supplied brake cable end caps are a stepped design which is smaller in diameter towards the end. Toss those in favor of standard end caps and problem is solved.


What he said, just ran into this same problem with the Jagwire POPs. They fit my 6700 series brakes fine but do not seat well in the stops on the top tube, they are too small and create a pinch on the cable thusly keeping the rear brake from working properly. I went with regular 5mm caps and no issues.


----------



## mrshinsa (Mar 10, 2013)

I too was baffled about these pop ferrules and was about to toss them into the trash.
But then that bright orange tag caught my attention and thought that they were important. 
Well I finally figured it out so take a look at the picture. The pop ferrule slides into a regular looking ferrule which is also in the kit. So in the end it looks like you have two ferrules stacked on top of each other.
Not sure how much of a different it makes, but it must be important enough for the company to add a bright orange tag. 


View attachment 276992
View attachment 276993


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

mrshinsa said:


> I too was baffled about these pop ferrules and was about to toss them into the trash.
> But then that bright orange tag caught my attention and thought that they were important.
> Well I finally figured it out so take a look at the picture. The pop ferrule slides into a regular looking ferrule which is also in the kit. So in the end it looks like you have two ferrules stacked on top of each other.
> Not sure how much of a different it makes, but it must be important enough for the company to add a bright orange tag.


It says " linear pull brakes" thats not what you guys have and stacking them is wrong. 

Those "pop" ends are designed so that the Jagwire cable housing always has a end on it. Something you cant do with Shimano or some LP brakes. Then you use the POP end.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

tihsepa said:


> It says " linear pull brakes" thats not what you guys have and stacking them is wrong.
> 
> Those "pop" ends are designed so that the Jagwire cable housing always has a end on it. Something you cant do with Shimano or some LP brakes. Then you use the POP end.


Those are not linear pull brakes? Why?

Regardless, stacking them is wrong. It would appear that he put a 4 mm ferrule on the bottom (shift cable housing ferrule) and slid the POP into it. The POP fits perfectly into Shimano dual pivot brake adjusters and works very well. Apparently Tektro/Cane Creek has a larger opening in their adjuster and the POP does not fit well.


----------



## mrshinsa (Mar 10, 2013)

tihsepa said:


> It says " linear pull brakes" thats not what you guys have and stacking them is wrong.
> 
> Those "pop" ends are designed so that the Jagwire cable housing always has a end on it. Something you cant do with Shimano or some LP brakes. Then you use the POP end.


Take a look at the installation instruction and scroll down to #8.
It looks like the pop ferrule is going into an FSA road caliper brakes. 
I could be wrong, but it looks like there is also a regular ferrule sitting in the caliper where the pop ferrule is going in.

jagwire.com/images/uploads/instructions/Racer_Road_Kit_2009.pdf


View attachment 277086


The resulting work in #9 looks like you have two ferrules stacked on top of each other, simillar to my bike.

View attachment 277087


I only used the ferrules included in the "brake" ziplock bag. The racer kit is neatly separated so that its impossible to mix up the shifter and the brake components.

Perhaps the term "linear" is refering to the compressionless housing, not the brakes components.

answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081220144237AAuP70C


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Mrshinsa, I think what you are calling a ferrule on the FSA brake is part of the adjuster assembly. On the Racer set I just installed the brake parts bag ONLY contained POP ferrules, no standard type ferrules.

Regarding linear pull, I am not an expert but I think side pull brakes are also linear pull in that the caliper moves the same amount throughout the range of lever pull and the mechanical advantage is the same at the beginning of the pull as it is at the end of the pull.

Maybe someone more educated on the system can chime in.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

mrshinsa said:


> View attachment 276993


I'm thinking linear pull refers to V-Brakes and the brake's guide tube is the 'noodle' that transitions the brake cable housing to the caliper.


----------



## mrshinsa (Mar 10, 2013)

mrshinsa said:


> Take a look at the installation instruction and scroll down to #8.
> It looks like the pop ferrule is going into an FSA road caliper brakes.
> I could be wrong, but it looks like there is also a regular ferrule sitting in the caliper where the pop ferrule is going in.
> 
> ...


Mystery solved:


The main reason for using the POP ferrules is in situations where the brake caliper is designed not to accept a standard end cap. Typically, a little play in the seat for the caliper will not cause any issues, and in fact can prevent binding when turning the barrel adjuster. If you are looking for a tighter fit, and your caliper is able to accept one of the regular end caps included in the kit, feel free to use that. I don't see any reason not to have it set up the way you did, but with the standard end cap it may give a cleaner look.

Best,

Dan
Customer Service | Jagwire USA


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

thatdrewguy said:


> I'm thinking linear pull refers to V-Brakes and the brake's guide tube is the 'noodle' that transitions the brake cable housing to the caliper.


Exactly.


----------



## kt22mike (Oct 22, 2007)

*Selecting Jagwire End Caps*

I was struggling with which end cap to use where so I wrote to jagwire tech support and they sent me the following (note this is for my Dura Ace 7800 components - may differ for your setup)... P.S. They promised they are going to update their installation documents as they are woefully out of date....


Since bikes can have different cable routing and needs, we do include a number of small parts in the package. It's possible you will not need all of them. Here's a rundown of the different end caps:

SHIFT SMALL PARTS

- The 4 lined end caps (with the noses) typically will go on either side of the housing sections running from the shifters to the housing stop on the frame. These offer better protection against dirt and grime, and the lining helps prevent the Teflon coating on the cables from getting scratched.

- For the rear derailleur housing loop, we typically recommend using the gold hooded end cap at the frame stop and the sealed (black, no nose) end cap at the derailleur itself. These help to keep the housing from being contaminated, as that is typically one of the dirtiest parts of the bike.

BRAKE SMALL PARTS

- The brake housing comes with two "EZ-Bend" sections pre-installed at either end. Since the compressionless brake housing used in the kit is less flexible than traditional coiled housing, these are designed to go under the tape on a drop handlebar and fit snugly in the tight bend right behind the brake levers. They will plug directly into Dura-Ace 7800 levers - no end cap will be necessary.

- There should only be 2 POP end caps in the bag, and they should be the same. They are designed for brakes in which the housing stop is not designed to take a ferrule. Traditional coiled brake housing does not need an end cap in all situations, so many brakes (like the Dura-Ace 7800, if you have those) are built only to accept the bare housing. The Kevlar-reinforced compressionless housing we include in our Road Pro kits requires an end cap. So, for situations where the caliper will not accept a standard open end cap, the POP acts as a reducer. In the case of some other brake calipers, there will be a little play if you use a POP end cap. If you are looking for a tighter fit, and your caliper is able to accept one of the regular "open" end caps included in the kit, feel free to use that.

- There are 2 lined end caps in this bag, also. These again would go on either side of an open section of cable along the top tube of a frame, running towards the rear brake.

So, specifically for the brakes, here's how a typical install will go:

-- Front Brake --
- Lever: EZ-Bend, no end cap
- Caliper: POP End Cap

-- Rear Brake, Front Section --
- Lever: EZ-Bend, no end cap
- Frame Stop: Lined End Cap

-- Rear Brake, Rear Section --
- Frame Stop: Lined End Cap
- Caliper: POP End Cap


----------

